# Hübscher Rotschopf... (6 Bilder)



## Jowood (29 Sep. 2011)

Ob die Haarfarbe echt ist, kann man nicht mehr erkennen


----------



## Punisher (29 Sep. 2011)

danke recht herzlich


----------



## Michel-Ismael (29 Sep. 2011)

Sehr hübsch, vielen Dank.
Mir gefällt die Kombi aus Haaren und Haut !


----------

